# LWJGL tutorials auf deutsch



## jzhggjghjg (8. Jul 2012)

Hallo, ich bin zurzeit auf der suche nach guten lwjgl tutorials auf deutsch (java). Das einzige was ich bei google gefunden habe waren Lwjgl tutorials für C++ (oder so) oder tutorials über einzelne sachen.

Kennt ihr ein gutes tutorial auf deutsch für mich???
und ja ich habe google benutz


----------



## Network (8. Jul 2012)

Leider kann ich dir nicht behilflich sein was ein deutsches Tutorial angeht. Gerade in der Informatik ist eig. Englisch eine Pflicht.
Ich meine die Informatiker sind die Leute, die dafür gesorgt haben, dass soetwas wie Globalisierung erst überhaupt entstehen konnte 

Aber mit einem kann ich die beruhigen, ich weiss nicht was du gelesen hast, aber LWJGL-Tutorials kann es garnicht geben.
Sonst würde LWJGL nicht LightWeight Java Game Library ausgesprochen heißen.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Jul 2012)

Es ist schwierig. Es gibt zwar Übersetzungen der "bekannten" (NeHe) Tutorials Opengl - Tutorials , aber die sind i.a. veraltet und erstmal für C++. Es ist schon schwer, überhaupt ein aktuelles OpenGL-Tutorial zu finden, das NICHT irgendwelche Altlasten (glPushMatrix, glVertex...) verwendet. Das ganze dann noch auf Deutsch ist noch vieeel schwieriger. Und für Java ... ja, da würd' ich mir nicht so viel Hoffnung machen  

Um Englisch wirst du kaum drumrumkommen. Als aktuelles GL-Tutorial wird Learning Modern 3D Graphics Programming empfohlen. Der Transfer von C++ nach LWJGL ist dann zum Glück i.a. nicht sooo schwer, die Methoden sind ja soewit möglich 1:1 abgebildet.


----------



## JuKu (25. Nov 2016)

jzhggjghjg hat gesagt.:


> Hallo, ich bin zurzeit auf der suche nach guten lwjgl tutorials auf deutsch (java). Das einzige was ich bei google gefunden habe waren Lwjgl tutorials für C++ (oder so) oder tutorials über einzelne sachen.



Besteht hier noch Bedarf?
Wenn noch Bedarf besteht, würde ich ne kleine Tutorial-Serie auf http://jukusoft.com zu LWJGL erstellen, die die absoluten Grundlagen von LWJGL (auf deutsch) erklärt.


----------



## JuKu (21. Jun 2017)

Hier ist der Anfang der Tutorial Serie:
http://jukusoft.com/2016/11/25/tutorial-serie-lwjgl-3-glfw-mit-opengl/


----------



## RalleYTN (21. Jun 2017)

Wenn du nach YouTubern suchst kann ich dir zwei empfehlen.
MrJavaFrank, deutsch, LWJGL2(statische Pipeline) und ich glaube auch eine Serie zu LWJGL3
ThinMatrix, englisch, LWJGL2(programmierbare Pipeline) immernoch laufende Serie, die jede Woche eine neue Folge erhält. Läuft schon mindestens 2 Jahre mit ein paar Pausen zwischendrin.


----------

